# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 6/17 by Noemii

## Noemii

Cure drage, evo da i ja otvorim novo i nek vam je svima sretno i uspješno  :grouphug:  . Mazite se, pazite i volite do beskonačnosti  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  Držim palčeve !  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Super draga, čestitam. Evo u tvoje ime vračam se ovaj ciklus na odbrojavanje  :Smile: .

----------


## Vlattka

Čestitam :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 10.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc


odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc*

----------


## Noemii

Hvala cure. Bravo točekica to se traži  :Smile:  samo naprijed. Vlattka hvala ti  :Smile:  Kako mi je čudno ne vidjet si ime na listi. Baš neki čudni osjećaj, kao i kad sam prvi put ugledala malu borovnicu. Suze su me stigle nisam mogla izdržat.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Sretno nam i plodonosno novo odbrojavanje!
Tocekice nek ti ovo bude povratničko ali i zadnje  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Noemi čestitam.,. Nadam se da će ovo odbrojavanje biti kratko i slatko... želim nama svima da bide odbrojavanje barem 5u1...

----------


## tocekica

Hvala cure  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Noemi čestitam još jednom! Neka bude sve po ps. do kraja.

Ostale koke vibram vam da uskoro ugledate + !

----------


## sarasvati

Juhuhu, Noemii! Bas lijepo!

Tocekica, dobrodošla natrag! Mi cemo se zamijeniti: ti na list, a ja s liste. 

Maleni ispravak, danas mi je 16dc.

----------


## MrsIvy

Sretnoooooo!  Evo ja u ponedjeljak idem na pretrage!

----------


## sarasvati

A sad sam skužila da jero jučerašnja lista! :D Stiže danasnja  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart: *Lista za 11.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc


odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Ivy, s čim krećeš?

----------


## November

Mene danas križa rasturaju, bole me da ne znam kud bi sa sobom. Ne bole nego peku!!!!!

Jučer nakon keksa obrisala mrrrvicuuuu sukrvice...

Temperatura mi je 37.2, a valunzi me opako deru...Sva sam luda i čekam da procurim!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## November

Još nisam procurila. Spoting jutros tu, vrlo vrlo malo. Živčana sam!
Jučer sam napravila test, navečer, negativan uz neku skroz nevidljivu sjenu sjenine sjene. 
Ako ne stigne do sutra, ponavljam test.
Test je bio Primatest, imate li iskustva s njim?

----------


## tocekica

Cure, kava skuhana, poslužite se :Coffee:  . November, jeli je ta sjena od sjene imala neku boji' Da li je nestala nakon nekoliko minuta ili sati? Držim fige da je to to  :fige: . Sara, ja sam mislila samo ovaj ciklus biti tako da i ja s tobom idem s liste  :Smile:  (a možda zajedno otvorimo odbrojavanje ~~~~~~~). Lista stiže.

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 13.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc


odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure! Evo nosim briseve na Mirogojsku. Rekla mi je da se štitimo ovaj mjesec, jer je zadnja papa pokazala neku upalu, pa dok ne provjerimo dal ima neke infekcije.. tako da ja ovaj mjesec otpadam  :Sad:  planiram se pripremiti iduci mjesec sa smanjivanjem pušenja i općenito malo zdravijom prehranom.
Želim vam lijepi početak tjedna, makar je grdo vrijeme!

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jao, novo odbrojavanje! Sretno *Noemii* dalje u trudnoći  :Heart: 

*tocekica*, dobrodošla nam natrag na odbrojavanje!

*November*, ja se zaista nadam da se kod tebe nešto kuha! Koliko se sjećam, tebi su ciklusi poprilično redoviti, ne sjećam se da si imala ovako visoki d.c., imaš možda sliku testa da vidimo?

*MrsIvy*, sretno s brisevima, ja sam prije par godina muku mučila s ponavljajućim bakterijama u brisevima i znam koliko to naporno zna biti.

update mog ciklusa: izgleda da mi je nakon prošlog maratonskog ciklusa, ovulacija odlučila doći 15 dc, tako da sam danas 3 dpo. Iako, FF se baš ne slaže sa mnom, ali imala sam par noći kad nisam spavala najbolje tako da su mi temperature oko ovulacije kaotične. Na 14 dc sam imala ginekološki pregled u sklopu sistematskog (gdje je gin rekla da očekujem ovulaciju ubrzo), bol u densom jajniku i hrpetinu sluzi, tako da se vodim prema tome. 

Inače sam baš bila polu-depresivna nakon sistematskog, doktori su me većinom u čudu gledali - ginekologinja zbog velikog mioma na maternici, radiolog zbog turbo-fibrocističnih dojki i tak...umjesto da oni tješe mene, ja sam morala glumiti pozitivu, i onda sam na kraju kad sam došla doma i rasplakala se od jada. Ali sad sam bolje  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

> Jučer sam napravila test, navečer, negativan uz neku skroz nevidljivu sjenu sjenine sjene.


Sjela sjedine sjene je bolja od bjeline!!




> Sara, ja sam mislila samo ovaj ciklus biti tako da i ja s tobom idem s liste  (a možda zajedno otvorimo odbrojavanje ~~~~~~~). Lista stiže.


Prihvacam odbrojavanje, vec sam si dosadna na  njemu  :Smile:  Taman su nam ciklusi! Weeeee! Vec se veselim :D


Inače ovaj mjesec sam pogubila svoju ovulaciju, hahahaha.

----------


## tocekica

Sarasvati, ja sam svoju ulovila  :Wink: . Jučer pozitivna trakica (tamnija od kontrole) i hrpa plodne sluzi (s malo krvi). Nadam se da je to to. Nisam u depresiji i nisam živčana oko toga. Baš sam nekako sretna i u pozitivi danas  :Sing: .

----------


## tocekica

Mogu ja listu kasnije (oko 12). Čekam da se November javi (~~~~~s dobrim vijestima~~~~~~~~~~).

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 14.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc


odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*

----------


## November

Stigla M danas. Ovaj ciklus nisam na listi. Idem u prirodni IVF u Betu. 9dc će mi biti prvi UZV, dogovorili smo!

Ova M se uvelike razlikuje od mojih klasičnih M...Bol, osjećaj, boja, gustoća, akne, općenito sve...da ne idem sad u detalje...I ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je sjena sjenine sjene postojala, da sam test radila prekasno možda i da se desila opet biokemijska T. Neću nikad znati tako da odbjam ikad više razmišljati o tome. Ali eto, čisto da podijelim s vama svoje misli.

U prirodnom smo posupku, dakle bez ičega, pratimo i čekamo moju O. Pit ću stolisnik čaj do punkcije, od vitamina samo folnu i E.

----------


## Nivana

Jutro., Evo kavaaaaa ......
Mene užasno boli stomak ispod pupka taj cijeli dio... obična trenirka me steže? Jesam trudna?? Ahhahahahhaha  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Zezam vas!!!  Nemam ništa pametno pisat....

----------


## FlowerBurn

*November*,  :Love:  žao mi je, ali glavno da imate plan za dalje!

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 15.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice: 



odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*

----------


## Nivana

Zašto mene boli donji dio stomaka... i to i kad sjednem... hodam... obične trenerke taice me stišću.. toliko osjećam da me stislo ono moram maknut odjeću ... strašno ...
Žene di ste?

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, malo sam pogledala net i dosta žena ima tih problema. Pošto mislimo pozitivno- to je jedan od znakova implantacije i vrlo rane T. evo ti malo ~~~~~~~  :fige: . (može biti u upala mokraćnih kanala i mjehura)

----------


## Nivana

To sam i ja pročitala... Nije mi nešto taj simptom... :Wink:  ali pozitiva!!! Zašto ne?? Hhehehehehhe uživajte ja gladna Ko vuk idem tražiti ruckaaaaaaa

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro cure!!! Petak je!!!Danas nudim samo kavu ali za sutra radim dvije torte  :Smile: .

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 15.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice: 



odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*

----------


## tocekica

Samo nas je 7 na listi. A ovo bi trebala biti središnja tema podforuma "prije začeća". Odoh ja na upoznavanje da pozovem nove cure.

----------


## tocekica

Nema novih cura  :Sad: .

----------


## bubuki2016

pozdrav cure i trudilice, nova sam na ovoj temi, u pokušavanju od 7.mj. 2017.  :Cekam: , danas je 18dc, inače uredni ciklusi 28-30 dana. Imamo jedno dijete od 3.g. koje je začeto bez problema, kako bi se reklo iz drugog pokušaja. Imala sam redovni gin pregled prošli tjedan, brisevi uredni kao i uzv. Na uzv je viđen jedan vodeći folikul od 15mm to je bio 11 dan ciklusa. Prema simptoma, ovulacija je bila ovaj ponedjelja, taj dan nismo pokrili, no pokrili smo sva tri prije toga  :Embarassed: 
Mislim da i od ovog ciklusa nema ništa obzirom da nemam apsolutno nikakvih znakova koji bi upućivali da se nešto zbiva. Držim fige ostalima trudilicima  :grouphug:

----------


## tocekica

bubuki, dobrodošla i što prije ošla na podforum za trudnice. Ako ste se pokrili onda se možda družimo samo ovaj ciklus (evo malo vibra da to bude tako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~).

----------


## bubuki2016

Ma sve uspoređujem s prvom trudnoćom, mada kažu da mogu biti različite u potpunosti. Tada, prije skoro 4.g. sam brzo zamijetila prve simptome, puno prije nego je uopće mjesečnica izostala i baš onaj osjećaj 'nešto se događa u meni'

----------


## Nivana

Bubuki dobro došla... i neka ovaj ciklus bide uspijesan.... točkice da, samo nas je 7 i od toga nas je jakooooo malo aktivno... nitko nije listu stavio već 2 dan...
Sad već ima i Ljubičića i svi smo nekako ublizu.. da li se dešava nešto nekome??

----------


## Nivana

Lista za 17.11.2017.

(ne)čekalice: 

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:


FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc

----------


## Nivana

Ja sam preko moba pa eto.,bez bojeee

----------


## Nivana

> Lista za 17.11.2017.
> 
> 
> 
> (ne)čekalice: 
> 
> Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
> 
> odbrojavalice:
> ...





> Ja sam preko moba pa eto.,bez bojeee


Apsolutno sve ovo zanemarite. 
Moram manje piti...( i dragi mi to kaže) sad sam i sama seb dokazala... 

Malo sam se pobrkala.... apsolutnooooo  :Smile:  :@

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam zaboravila staviti pravi datum na listu. Manje bus pila kas za to bude vrijeme( trudnoca i dojenje) a za sada  :pivo: .

----------


## sarasvati

Marle se dugo nije javila! 

Nivana, cheers!  :Smile: 

Bubuki, dobrodošla!

November, sretno!

A ja...pomalo  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 18.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice: 



odbrojavalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*

----------


## tocekica

Prijavljujem jučer vrlo čudan iscjedan dole. 3 dpo i pojavio mi se jako žilav, proziran iscjedan. Bio je kao neki ljepljivi ljigavac. Popodne je bio jos i malo crvenkasti. Samo u dva navrata pri brisanju. Premali mi je dan za implant.

----------


## sarasvati

Je, to bi bilo malo prebrzo za implataciju. A ne bi ti te pretrage?  :Smile:  Jesi sve obavila s kćeri?

----------


## MrsIvy

Dobila nalaze upravo na mail. Ureaplasma  <10 na 4. Jel se može bebiti sa tom koncentracijom? Tako mi je krivo što sam propustila ovaj mjesec...

Dobrodošla bubuki!

----------


## MrsIvy

U biti, muž je bio glupan koji opet nije slušao ili krivo shvatio pa je prije 2 dana fino to obavio ko da radimo na tome, makar sam ja lijepo rekla da ne smijemo. Ah ti muski !

----------


## tocekica

Ivy, ti reci dr da postoji mogucnost trudnoce pa ce ti dati antibiotik koji može uz t. Sara, naracno da nisam niš jos obavila. Samo mi se nizu nove stvari.

----------


## tocekica

Evo, kod mene( osim onog 3 dpo) sve ok. Nis me ne boli, svbi, pecka niti imam neke čudne iscjetke. Užasno sam umorna( nocas spavala 10,5 sati). Pošto sam vukla neku virozu nisam mjerila bazalnu ovaj ciklus. Ali recimo danas mi je viša za 0.3 nego inace u ostalim ciklusima ( samo sam danas mjerila jer sam si nekako cudna). Listu stavljam iza 12. Uz kavu danas nudim tortu tiramisu ili čoko ledeni vjetar.

----------


## Nivana

Jutro , Turska je poslužena, 
Noćas me toliko boljelo i grčili jajnici i šta već više ništa neznam.... par put me probudili, Nije pomagalo ni skupljanje koljena u fetus nistaaaaa...... baš sam poludila... još se i miz bacako pa me lupio Bogom 3 puta.... šta ima kod vas

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *Lista za 20.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc 

odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro, *Nivana*, hvala na kavici, baš mi treba...

*Bubuki*, dobro nam došla, i što prije otišla  :Smile: 

Ja sam već dva dana napuhana ko kokica, temperatura  mi je skroz opala već jučer, jutros još niže, tako da se ne nadam, ali tek sam 11 dpo, tako da ći se još načekati do menstruacije, dotad se nadam da se neću raspuknuti od napuhanosti  :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

Ništa kod mene. Još smo u virozi. Jučer mi je mala odbila jesti i otišla spavati-kada se probudila popila je lupocet (zbog glavobolje) i malo juhicei opet otišla spavati do jutra. Pošto smo pokupili jednu virozu prije 3 tjedna imunitet nam je na klimavim nogama i opet smo pokupili nekaj. Flower, ne mora biti pad temperature jer nisi T. Može ti pasti temperatura kod implantacije. Ako ti opet poraste to je dobar znak. Meni recimo ne padne temperatura prije M već negdje 2 ili 3 DC. Nivana, ~~~~~~da te bole jajnici zbog dobrog razloga..

----------


## bubuki2016

jutro svima  :Coffee:  Kod mene nikakvih znakova, osim nervoze, prepisujem to početku radnog tjedna  :Smile: , ništa me ne boli, nikakvi grčevi, niti bolne grudi, sve jedem i pijem  :Smile: 
Noćas sam sanjala da idem na porod, sva sam se u znoju probudila  :Unsure:

----------


## bubuki2016

Napuhnost zvuči obećavajuće

----------


## bubuki2016

> Jutro, *Nivana*, hvala na kavici, baš mi treba...
> 
> *Bubuki*, dobro nam došla, i što prije otišla 
> 
> Ja sam već dva dana napuhana ko kokica, temperatura  mi je skroz opala već jučer, jutros još niže, tako da se ne nadam, ali tek sam 11 dpo, tako da ći se još načekati do menstruacije, dotad se nadam da se neću raspuknuti od napuhanosti


napuhnost zvući obećavajuce  :Smile:

----------


## November

Samo da mahnem...Mi iščekujemo srijedu i prvi uzv. Držite nam fige  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekica, je li to cura slavljenica prespavala dan?

November, ti u srijedu, a ja sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## MrsIvy

Dobro jutro! Evo ja dobila terapiju za ureaplasma.  Moram čekati M, da se uvjerimo da nisam T, onda ćemo krenuti sa antibioticima, čekati 3 tjedna pa ponoviti briseve. Ukoliko dobim vjesticu,  moram napraviti pauzu do negativnog brisa, znaci tek iza Nove godine...

----------


## Nivana

Jutro žene... evo ja imam prvašica  i neide nam pisanje rijeci- diktat... savjet kako ju naučiti ????
Uporno vježbamo i slovkamo  ali ona piše samo ono što čuje... prvo slovo svakog sloga... idem tuc glavom u zid....  kupio- ona napise KPO.... plaće mi se... a napucaju me hormoni ...

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, je li to cura slavljenica prespavala dan?
> 
> November, ti u srijedu, a ja sutra!


Nije. Slavljenik je dobro   :Smile: .(a pošto smo u bili svi osim njega u virozama pomaknuli smo mu slavlje za 2 tj .)

----------


## FlowerBurn

*November*, držim fige!

----------


## tocekica

> Samo da mahnem...Mi iščekujemo srijedu i prvi uzv. Držite nam fige





> Tocekica, je li to cura slavljenica prespavala dan?
> 
> November, ti u srijedu, a ja sutra!


Nije li sutra srijeda. U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok na prvom UZV-u. Pratit ću vas na potpomognutoj i navijati za +



> Jutro žene... evo ja imam prvašica  i neide nam pisanje rijeci- diktat... savjet kako ju naučiti ????
> Uporno vježbamo i slovkamo  ali ona piše samo ono što čuje... prvo slovo svakog sloga... idem tuc glavom u zid....  kupio- ona napise KPO.... plaće mi se... a napucaju me hormoni ...


Baš sam komentirala jučer s jednom mamom i razreda (i forumašicom)  da na Viberu nedostaje  :cupakosu:  i drugih prigodnih kada treba s našim prvašicama raditi zadatke. Užas živi mi je jučer bilo jer je trebala nadoknaditi gradivo+ DZ. Što se tiče diktata (tj, analize i sinteze) treba vremena da sjedne.  Ako taj problem potraje, porazgovaraj s učiteljicom kako možeš pomoći svojoj klinki i koje vježbe ti preporuča (iako možeš odi kod logopeda). Možeš pitati i na podforumu u dobne skupine ili pod Škola. Mislim da ćeš tamo naći sigurno na roditelje s tim problemima.

----------


## tocekica

Danas mi je temperatura pala za 0.4 c( i usput mi je termometar crknul)

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Danas mi je temperatura pala za 0.4 c( i usput mi je termometar crknul)


Meni je jutros temp skočila za 0.3 C (i sad je najviša ikad izmjerena)...  :Shock:   (12 ili 13 dpo sam)

----------


## sarasvati

November, sretno danas!

Ja ću staviti danas listu i tako se oprostiti s vama!  :grouphug: 

M je stigla i ja vam mašem. Nadala sam se da ću otići s novim otvaranjem odbrojavanja, ali ispalo je drugačije. MahMah!

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart: *Lista za 22.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


odbrojavalice:

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*

----------


## Munkica

Sretno danas, November!
Sarasvati, želim vam što kraći boravak u postupcima!
I bilo bi vrijeme da se sve zajedno družimo na nekim drugim podforumima  :Smile: 

Dođem vas škicnuti svako malo. 

Čekam rezultate NIPT-a koji bi trebali stići do kraja tjedna pa sam malo nervozna iako znam da će sve biti ok  :Smile:  Usput bismo trebali saznati spol bebe. Iako sam ja toooliko uvjerena da je djevojčica da me ni DNA test neće uvjeriti u suprotno  :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

Sara, mašem i čekam na drugim temama tvoju pozitivnu betu. Flower,~~~~~~~~~~ da ti je onaj dip prije nekoliko dana bio implantacijski i da je sada to to.

----------


## tocekica

Munkica, mama "zna najbolje" i zato sam dobila sina kad sam mislila da će biti cura i obrnuto, ali prihvatila sam nalaz UZV-a  :Smile: . Moja mama, kad je čekala mojeg brata je bilasigurna da nosi curicu...i njega su dočekale sve stvari u roza boji (nije prihvaćala mogućnost da joj intuicija i nije baš 100% pouzdana). Za mene i sister je mislila da smo dečki, ali nije uspjela naštrikati plavih stvari jer je rodila u 33 t, pa smo zato ja i seka imale bratove roza dekice itd...

----------


## tocekica

Toplomjer proradio. I opet se temperatura vratila na normalu. 3 dpo sam imala povišenu t( ali imala sam virozu). U ciklusu gdhe sam ostala t nisam imala nikakav dip ili povišenje tako da nisam ništa pametnija. Još 8 dana do m.

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Flower,~~~~~~~~~~ da ti je onaj dip prije nekoliko dana bio implantacijski i da je sada to to.


Znam, znam, sve znam...ali se ne usudim nadati...inače temperatura se i jutros drži čvrsto visoko visoko, oko 37...gledam graf i baš mi je lijep  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam se napokon pokrenula i ovaj tjedan počela piti euthyrox, izvadila još hrpu nalaza i doktor mi je dijagnosticirao i inzulinsku rezistenciju. Zasad je rekao da probam regulirati prehranom par mjeseci jer nije kritično, pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li dati rezultata! Već dva dana živim totalno bez šećera i osjećam se super!

----------


## tocekica

Flower,~~~~da se od trudničkih hormona osjećaš super. Možeš nam staviti link na graf (i ja bih se željela diviti nečijem grafu). A kako mjeriš temperaturu Ja sam probala oralno, ali su mi temperature jako lutale sim-tam (dišem na usta noću). Prije sam aksilarno mjerila (i bila mi je ok, normalno se spustila prije O, pa digla iznad cover linije). Sad sam prešla na vag (kao preporučenu opciju nakon Oralne) ali imam problema s toplomjerom (makar tamo piše da se može mjeriti vaginalno). A sada malo TMI (zacrnite tekst ako želite čitati) makar lijepo piše da je termometar vodootporan, pri plodnim danima sam imala jako puno iscjetka i ipak je nešto ušlo pod zaslon. Jučer je vjerojatno kroz te pukotine ušla i sperma pa zezao zaslon. Odjednom bi skroz izblijedio prikaz (a mogla sam ga vidjeti samo pod određenim kutom). Danas je malo zezao, ali puuno bolje nego jučer. Nije baterija jer ima indikator kada se treba zamijeniti.

----------


## tocekica

Stiže lista

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 23.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



odbrojavalice:
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*

----------


## tocekica

November, Sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se družimo pod trudnicama. (ne)čekalice da ste T (meni se čini da je Flower t  :Smile: , odbrojavalice moje, još malo i mi smo u nečekalicama. Daj Bože da se za tjedan dana sve nađemo u nečekalicama s II pored DC-a. MrsIvy, makar znam da imaš bakteriju i da je najbolji antibiotik za nju zabranjen u T, žene su uspješno uzimale terapiju i riješile se beštije dok su bile T., zato bez obzira na situaciju i za tebe držim fige da ćeš umjesto Medazola (ili čega već) biti na Sumamedu  :Wink: .
Ovom prilikom pozivam nove cure koji škicaju podforum Prije Začeća da nas se pridruže na listi.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, pusssa!

----------


## Nivana

Ništa pametno nemam za pisati.,, bol u jajnicima i tom doljnjem dijelu stomaka još su uvijek prisutni... jučer nisam imala mira i napravila test ( bezveze ) oko 17 h i neg,,,, baš sam budala  pozdrav i može služim kavicu

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, prerano si napravila test. Ja taj negativni test ne priznajem. Osobito radi tvojeg posta od 20. kad si imala bolove...treba proći barem 3 dana od implantacije (a možda su ti bolovi bili to (paše po datumu, implantacija je najčešća oko 9 DPO (od 6-12, neki kažu čak i 3-14 DPO)) da se pojavi dovoljno HCG za super osjetljivi test.

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav! Meni su bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha prisutni zadnjih par dana, bez prestanka. Malo mi je cudno da mjesecima imam ureaplasmu i da su me sad tek počeli simptomi mučiti.  Možda je to snaga uma :D. 
Držim fige ljubičastim curama! Mislim da je test prerano napravljen , Nivana.  Još malo pričekati.

----------


## tocekica

Stavljam listu oko podne (ljubičice imate li nekih lijepih novosti). Danas temperatura malčice povišena (0,05) u odnosu na jučer. Onu visoku 37.2 sam izbacila iz grafa jer sam bila bolesna. Danas mi je 10 dpo i jučer navečer i danas osjećam kao neke slabe probadajuće bolove u području maternice. Jajnici me za sada ne bole. ja još trebam čekati 7 dana do M...

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Flower,~~~~da se od trudničkih hormona osjećaš super. Možeš nam staviti link na graf (i ja bih se željela diviti nečijem grafu). A kako mjeriš temperaturu


Bome mi više nije za diviti se graf, ne želim ga ni ja gledati, jutros je pala temp za 0,4 C, i nekakvi grčevi su me probudili oko 5, očekujem M za vikend  :Cekam:  

Inače ja mjerim oralno, spavam ko mrtvac i dišem kroz nos (MM kaže da spavam toliko tiho i mirno da nekad zna provjeravati dišem li uopće  :Laughing: )

----------


## tocekica

Flowe, da da li ti je pala ispod cover line-a? kad si mjerila u 5 kad si se probudila ili? gledam po forumima (zbog svojeg dipa) i tamo sam naišla da u ranoj t temperature mogu šetati do 0,5 C (i zato odmah nakon testiranja i +  preporuka je da se prestane mjeriti bbt.)

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Flowe, da da li ti je pala ispod cover line-a? kad si mjerila u 5 kad si se probudila ili? gledam po forumima (zbog svojeg dipa) i tamo sam naišla da u ranoj t temperature mogu šetati do 0,5 C (i zato odmah nakon testiranja i +  preporuka je da se prestane mjeriti bbt.)


Nije još pala ispod, ali je blizu...

Mjerila sam i u 5 i u 6:15 (kad mi zvoni budilica i kad inače mjerim), razlika je bila svega 0.03 C, znači zanemariva... između nisam ustajala iz kreveta, već sam drijemkala...

Idem na vikend u planine, ostavit ću termometar doma, spremiti uložak u ruksak, i pokušati ne razbijati glavu  :Cekam:

----------


## Munkica

Cure, stigli rezultati i stize nam zdrava curka  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Munkice  :Very Happy: . Flowe, uživaj u planinarenju.

----------


## MrsIvy

Munkice  :Klap:

----------


## Nivana

Munkice čestitam, izgleda tebe tvoj osjecaj za curkom nije prevariooo...
ja test budem radila u nedjelju ujutro,,,opet...trebala bi mi m stici s sub na nedjelju u noci...
MrsIvy, Točkica sve znam da sam prerano napravila testali eto nisam si mogla pomociiiiiii....ja se iskreno nadam da je ovaj mjesec pun pogodak....da napokon mogu svima rec...a ne da sanjam o tome........

----------


## November

Bok cureee!

Munkice čestitke!

Mi danas imamo 2.uzv, na prvom sve ok, nazirao se vodeći folikul desno...Uskoro idemo vidjeti opet kakvo je stanje.
Idući tjedan bi bila punkcija. 

Kiss svima, žurim

----------


## tocekica

Ono pikanje je preraslo u neugodno štipkanje s grčevima, baš iza pubične kosti  :Sad: . Imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti. Cure moje lista stiže. November,  :Kiss: .

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Munkice*, čestitam na curki!

*November*, sretno!

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 24.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
**bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc**



odbrojavalice:

tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, čestitam na curi!!!  :Smile: 

November, kod tebe sve kak treba, a i kod mene. U ponedjeljak fm. Pa saznam dalje, odnosno kako reagiram. 

Ljubičice, navijam za vas!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :grouphug: 

Sad samo da sve do kraja bude u redu.

----------


## Vlattka

I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama i drzim fige curama koje su na mpo :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vlattka

I ljubicicama, naravno!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

Večer Ženice, jos malo i svi u ljubicicama, Ajde da barem jedna ovaj mjesec bude te sreće ... inače danas bila kod svojih na kolinju mrtva umorna, a samo sam kuhala za 10 ak i više ljudi.... jedva čekam krevet ...

----------


## November

I ja sam premorena...Spavala sam 10 sati noćas da nadoknadim neispavanost ovih dana. Sad me boli glava.

Dala sam si štopericu noćas, a sutra u 12 je aspiracija (nadam se).

sarasvati držim ti fige! i svima ostalima  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

November da sutra ulove js ~~~~~. Ja sam jos nikakva, loše spavam, kavu radim, ali popijem gutljaj-dva...temperatura još povišena,danas 12 dpo...još 5 dana do M.

----------


## sarasvati

November, jos 12 sati samo!  :Smile: 

Tocekica, strpljivo ti odbrojavas... :D

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro, cure!

Ja sam danas *3.dc*  :Coffee:

----------


## tocekica

Flower, evo i mene na kraju ovog ciklusa. Jučer 12 dpo na testu za T (3 dana od dip-a) BFN (Big Fat Negative). Mogu se samo tješiti da sam dala sve od sebe. Odbrojavam do kraja ciklusa i onda Vas pozdravljam. Evo, danas 13 dpo, još uvijek povišena temperatura, ništa me ne boli, ma nikakav simptom. Još uvijek vučem virozu, nikako da se je otarasim. Budim se noću mokra od znoja, kašljem...(možda sam pokupila upalu pluća :/). 
November,  ~~~~~~~~~~.
P.S. danas sam popila kavu.

 Lista stiže kasnije.

----------


## tocekica

> Munkice čestitam, izgleda tebe tvoj osjecaj za curkom nije prevariooo...
> ja test budem radila u nedjelju ujutro,,,opet...trebala bi mi m stici s sub na nedjelju u noci...
> MrsIvy, Točkica sve znam da sam prerano napravila testali eto nisam si mogla pomociiiiiii....ja se iskreno nadam da je ovaj mjesec pun pogodak....da napokon mogu svima rec...a ne da sanjam o tome........


i? Kako je prošlo testiranje.

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 27.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**


odbrojavalice:

**FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, hoće i biti dalje ili je to odluka koja će tek doći?  :Love:

----------


## tocekica

Sara, čim dobijem m odjavljujem se s liste. Pridružila sam se opet jer nas je previše odjednom otišlo , nažalost novih (osim bubuki) nema pa će na odbrojavanju ostati samo 5 cura  :Sad:  .

----------


## Nivana

1.dc  :Sad:  ;(

----------


## sarasvati

> Sara, čim dobijem m odjavljujem se s liste. Pridružila sam se opet jer nas je previše odjednom otišlo , nažalost novih (osim bubuki) nema pa će na odbrojavanju ostati samo 5 cura  .


Da, kad sam ja dosla, bas je bilo dosta ekipe..., ali znas da ja tebe uvijek pitam hoćeš li dalje na pretrage, a ti onda nemas vremena  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, nova runda... sto da ri drugo kazem, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

> Da, kad sam ja dosla, bas je bilo dosta ekipe..., ali znas da ja tebe uvijek pitam hoćeš li dalje na pretrage, a ti onda nemas vremena


Fakat nemam, nemam ni za kavu vremena  :Sad: . Užas, ja sam još na poslu...od 8. Doći ću doma i hitit ću se u krevet. Neću ni jesti koliko sam umorna (šalim se, pogledati ću zadaće klincima, pripremiti ih sutra za školu..., naći knjižicu cijeljenja jer sutra je na redu zadnja doza ne znam kojeg cjepiva...)

----------


## November

Da vam javim da je punkcija bila uspješna, dobili smo stanicu  :Smile:  sad čekam sutra da mi jave jel' se oplodila!

----------


## FlowerBurn

*November*~~~~~~vibram da se oplodi!

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 28.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc**


odbrojavalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## tocekica

November~~~~~~~. Nivana,  :Kiss:

----------


## November

Cure javljam kako nije došlo do oplodnje.
Ostavit će do sutra pa ćemo vidjeti. Otpisala sam postupak već.

Btw, spermiogram je bio normo (jupi), a stanica zrela.

----------


## tocekica

November,  :Love: . Mene vec 2 dana boli glava, sad sam u apoteci nakupovala hrpu ljekova i samo cekam M da se mogu pošteno potrovati s kemijom.

----------


## sarasvati

November...  :Sad:  Kak to? Ja sam uvjerena kako ce nas postupak biti uspješan. Tak mislim i za druge.  Uzmu jajnu stanicu i spermij i spoje ih. Dobra jajna, dobar spermij i kak pođe krivo.
Aaaaaaaargh. Kak. Kak.   :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

15 dpo test neg. Cure, ja cu jos danas staviti listu i onda vas pozdravljam.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, grlim te dok gledaš u minus.

----------


## tocekica

Sara, hvala za zagrljaj. Ovo me slomilo. 15 dpo, simptoma nemam ni za T ni pms-a. Spottinga nemam, bbt se još nije spustila...a ja negativan test i u velikoj depri. Svega mi je dosta  :Sad: . Lista stiže (bez mene)

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: *Lista za 28.11.2017.* :Heart: *

(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc**


odbrojavalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## tocekica

Ekipo, ja vas pozdravljam i navijam za puuno lijepih vijesti. Škicati ću odbrojavanje da znam što se događa s Vama. Javim 1 dc (ali neću na listu). Svima puuuno~~~~~~~~~. Sara, November također puno sreće u mpo vodama, ja neću s vama tamo. Od sada laganini. Ako bude kakvih vijesti javim vam.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, pusa i hvala. Znači odluka je pala... laganini... bez nekih podforuma. Ne znam zašto ti je taj minus, em morao doći, em je tu a ostali simptomi govore kontra.

----------


## November

tocekice nemooooj ići, ostani se bar družiti. I ja sam u mpo pa dođem, jer ovdje mi je dom  :Smile: 

kod nas ništa, rađen je icsi uz zrelu js i super spermio, ali do oplodnje nije došlo. idući korak - laparoskopija!

----------


## tocekica

Drage moje  :grouphug: . Za pms još ima vremena, zna mi biti luteinska faza i 16 dana...znači sutra ili prekosutra M. i temperatura mi zna biti povišena i 2 dana u novi ciklus. Potrošila sam sve trakice (i LH I HCG) i sad cu cekati mirna M. Dolazi mi nova pošiljka LH, nju ću dati frendici i još jednoj poznatoj da pišaju. Ja više neću oko toga razbijati glavu. Toplomjer mi je na izdahu, mjerim vaginalno i imam problema ako sam dan prije bebila, ali nastavit ću mjeriti da vidim kako mi se temperatura kreće. November, jako mi je žao što se nije oplodila. Kada ćeš na laporoskopiju?

----------


## November

Čim prije, prvo obavljam pregled, i čim dobijem termin idem.

----------


## sarasvati

Ipak ICSI... i nece..  :Sad:

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart: *Lista za 30.11.2017*. :Heart: 

*(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
MrsIvy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


odbrojavalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## MrsIvy

1 dan kasni, test negativan. Bolovi prisutni u trbuhu, cice ko kamen. Cekam M da krenem piti antibiotike!

Tocekice, nemoj odustajati. Ah cure, valjda se sve dogada sa nekim razlogom. Uvijek se nadam da ce mi jednog dana biti jasno zasto se nesto dogada.
Kad citam ove vase postupke, meni nista nije jasno  :Grin:  svi ti izrazi ... nadam se da nikad necu morati saznati sta je to sve! Cure, glava gore i osmjeh na lice!  :grouphug:

----------


## sarasvati

Ivy, tako ni meni donedavno nista nije bilo poznato, i eto...  :Smile:  Nadam se da neces, ali nije ni to kraj svijeta! Ja sam upoznala sponatanu trudnoću a sad upoznajem potpomognutu! Od svega iz ponude pomalo :D

----------


## tocekica

Upravo procurila. Cure  :grouphug: .

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, pusu ti saljem!

----------


## MrsIvy

Evo i ja... Sad kreću antibiotici!

----------


## MrsIvy

*Lista za 01.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc



odbrojavalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## November

5 cura na listi???  :Sad: 

Ja idem 15.12. na pregled i dogovor oko laparoskopije, u Petrovu kod dr. kojeg mi je preporučila moja MPO dr.
Ako ne uspijem uloviti termin do kraja 12.mj, ići ću na laparo u 1.mj.
Tako da, ako će mi 12. biti slobodan, vraćam se na listu taj mjesec, O bi trebala biti desno (pošto je u postupku bila lijevo), i bez obzira na sve, i to što nije bilo oplodnje, i sve ostalo, mi ćemo opet taj mjesec probati sami doma. Ništa nije gotovo dok nije gotovo!

Spermiogram nam je odličan (izgleda da kod nas super pale dodaci prehrani!), tako da vrijedi probati. 

Iako bih voljela prije Božića obaviti laparo, da zaključimo ovu godinu mirni. Ali kako bude bit će.

----------


## sarasvati

Da, jako je mršava lista. :/

November, ja isto volim imati plan!  :Smile:  Nadam se da ces uloviti termin za laparo. 

Ja sam danas bila u berbi i sve je dobro prošlo  :Smile:  Sutra ce me zvati i javiti mi kako napreduju.

----------


## sarasvati

Cure, gdje ste? Nema spavanja!  :Smile: 

Moji jučer nisu baš najbolje napredovali, ali danas stiže svježa informacija. 

*Marle, bubuki*?

----------


## November

Meni je koma, kao da ću biti bolesna.

Leđa me rasturaju, cice ne smijem ni pogledat koliko bole i ogromne su, imam svako malo rezanja i grčeve u trbuhu, jučer sam skoro plakala od muke koliko me sve boljelo i bila sam nikakva. Da nism u situaciji u kojoj jesam, rekla bih da sam trudna :D

Jedva čekam da procurim. Iako nije još vrijeme za M. Možda će uraniti.

----------


## marle

cure,meni je suta *15dc*, kasnim s javljanjem.
idem čitati zaostatke i vibram da nam svima ovaj 12.mj. donese pluseve ~•~•~•~•~•~•~

----------


## tocekica

Da se i ja javim. Nakon sto sam nekoliko tjedana vukla virozu završila sam na sumamedu  :Sad: .

----------


## sarasvati

Bolest na bolest se naslaga na temi.

Ja javljam da nije došlo do oplodnje. Možda vam se sljedeći mjesec opet malo i vratim  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Ajoj, baš mi je žao, Sarasvati.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala ti. Iako su mi govorili da je sve to vrlo lako moguće, nisam ipak zamišljala ovaj scenarij. Uglavnom mi je bilo u glavi: "A što može poći krivo!"

----------


## November

Da ti i tu pošaljem virtualni hugić  :Sad: 

I ja ću se vratiti na listu idući ciklus ako ne dobijem termin za laparo. Baš bi mogle sad u inat svemu ostati trudne :D

----------


## tocekica

Cure, samo se vi "inatite". Podržavam vas. Ivy, kako si? Kako podnosiš antibiotike? Meni je strašno zlo od njih  :Sad: . Marle, nadam se da ce ti vibrice upaliti. Sara, jako mi je žao  :Sad: . November, nadam se da ti je bolje. Cure pozdrav, pratim i grlim  :Kiss: .

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, i tebi zagrljaj da se što prije riješiš atb-a. Nekako kao dati često napadaju bolesti.  :Sad: 

Hvala cure!

November, hajmo u inat!!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekice, i tebi zagrljaj da se što prije riješiš atb-a. Nekako kao dati često napadaju bolesti. 
> 
> Hvala cure!
> 
> November, hajmo u inat!!


Ma, bilo mi je super dok klinci nisu krenuli u školu. Sada svaki tj. neko sranje donesu pa se pingpongamo s virozama. Ja užasno reagiram na te boleštine, dobijem spazam od najgluplje prehlade.

----------


## Nivana

Cure moje pozdrav,,, evo služim kavu kolače alkohol jo šta želi.... ipak je Sv. Nikola i imandan imamo...<3 Nikolina<3 samo da kažem da sam umorna, umorna od svega, umorna ljuta razočarana....skoro 1,5 g u nadi a ništa se ne događa... ovaj ciklus nismo ni jednom bebili.,, dobro pa je početak a kak mi izgleda da ni nećemo... baš sam sjeb......ana... i ljuta, ljuta, ljuta, ogorčena na cijeli život... nemogu vjerovat da De tako nešto meni događa.... ;( ;( ;( ;(

----------


## MrsIvy

Pozdrav cure! Čekala sam da mi završi M , jer sam dobila vaginalete geonistin, alergična sam na penicilin pa valjda zato. Jel se smije popiti koja čaša vina uslijed liječenja geonistinom? Frendica sutra rađa, bit će fešta ziher :D 
Ma cure moje drage, iduća godina je naša! 
Točkice,  želim ti brzo ozdravljenje !

----------


## Peony

Dobra večer svima!
Već vas neko vrijeme čitam, ali nikako da krenem. Međutim, obzirom da je lista stvarno kratka, evo pišite meni sutra 7DC.
Posebni pozdrav Sarasvati, ako se dobro sjećam, mi smo bile terminuše u prošloj trudnoći. :Taps:  Tako da se nadam da se vraćaš na listu, možda si donesemo sreću. :Smile: 
Inače, nema neke posebne priče, malecka će u veljači 4 godine i silno želi seku, a ja se pitam gdje je vrijeme proletjelo. Pa smo došli do zaključka: ili sad ili nikad (36/42 god).
Vibrice svima!!

----------


## Nivana

Poeny dobro došla ispočetka.... a ja evo kaveeee.... malo sam se smirila i sad ispočetka... ajmo nanovo.... imam putanje!!! Prilikom odnosa me nešto boli... kao u smjeru jajnika... nez točno ni opisat !! Jel to neki znak O da se bliži... ono kao da lupa u neki kružić ... ... inače bacili smo se na posao prije plodnih dana i neposustajemo., svaki dan keks.... neznam odakle mi voljaaa  :Smile:  :D

----------


## sarasvati

Peony, mašeeeem! U potpunosti podupirem tvoj plan i hajmo zajedno u inat :D Da, moja cura puni cetiri u trećem mjesecu!

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za 11.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc




odbrojavalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, pozdrav!

Ja sam malo zapela u poslu jer treba sve podovršavati prije Božića, pa  me eto nije bilo neko vrijeme...a nije bome bilo ni liste dugo, pa se nadam da sam sve pohvatala, ako sam pogriješila gdje, vičite!

*Peony*, dobrodošla, i želim ti da se što prije katapultiraš s ove teme na trudnice  :Smile: 

*bubuki*, javi nam se!

MM i ja smo vrijedni, ali ništa još nikakve naznake da se približava moja ovulacija! a, ništa mi ćemo nastaviti biti vrijedni... :štrika:

----------


## Peony

Jutro!!
Služim kavu i domaće keksiće.
Meni danas 10 DC i ja krećem u ozbiljnu akciju. Možda bolje da kažem misiju. :utezi: 
Naime, ciklusi mi variraju od 25-27 dana, pa pa mi je teško procijeniti kada mi je točno O, obično 12 dan. 
Kako vi ostali? Vidim da se manje piše nego nekada...

----------


## FlowerBurn

Ja imam PCOS tako da mi dosta varira ovulacija iz ciklusa u ciklus, nekad 15., nekad 22. nekad čak 33. dan! Ali IMAM ovulaciju što je najvažnije! Pratim bazalnu temperaturu svako jutro tako da uvijek ulovim temperaturni shift, a dan-dva prije ovulacije uvijek imam jako puno plodne sluzi tako da se uvijek potrudimo te dane pokriti.. teoriju sam svladala, ali nikako da je potvrdim i eksperimentalno!  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Peony, nekima je došlo do zasićenja ili su krenule u MPO vode (a bile su jako aktivne na temi). Hvala na kavi i keksima  :Smile: . Evo ja sam najvjerojatnije imala noćas O (12-13 DC). 
A sad da podvučem crtu:
na odbrojavanju sam provela 17 ciklusa, s tim da od tih 17 u 3 nismo išli na bebu. Po 3 ciklusa sam imala od 30,29,28,27 dana, 2 ciklusa od 31 i po jedan od 25 (najkraći) ,26 i 34 dan (najduži). Ovulacija mi je bila najkasnije 16 DC (ciklus od 31), a najranije 11 DC (ciklus od 27). Za najkraći i najduži ciklus nemam podatke o ovulaciji. Lutealna faza mi je bila 14-16 dana, ali bliže 16. potrošila sam oko 80 LH trakica i 40 HCG trakica (otprilike 3-4 testića po ciklusu). 3 ciklusa sam koristila Concive plus lubrikant. Potrošila sam 4 kutije prenatal vitamina (nisam baš redovito uzimala) i 1 kutiju omege. Mjerila sam BBT oralno, akilarno i vag (oralno mi nije pasalo jer dišem noću na usta). Gotovo je  :Sad: .

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam teoriju isto svladala, ali nekako mi ne ide u praksi  :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Molim i mene na listu ovaj ciklus - danas mi je *3.dc.*

M je uranila (27 dana je trajao ciklus). 

Bez obzira na sve radit ćemo doma i dalje. Ovaj ciklus smo odlučili svaki dan, čim M završi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje pratim vas iz prikrajka i svaki dan se nadam lijepim vjestima. 

Kod mene ciklusi gori nego prije, spoting već na 17 dc pa do m. Ovaj mjesec ću probat s dufastonima da ga se ako je moguće rješim. 
Mislim ma sve vas!

----------


## tocekica

MAMI, evo i mene iz prikrajka. Meni je ovaj ciklus lijepo poceo, sve po pravilima...slus, pozitivna trakica...ali temperatura nije narasla  :Sad: . P.S. Zelena vila, čestitam ! :Love:

----------


## Nivana

November , dobro došla Nazad.... mene užasno leđa bole... ali svaki mjesec imam neke simptome nečega.. nebudem ni bolesna ni trudna... nedamo se. Evo počastite se... danas imamo godišnjicu ...

----------


## sarasvati

Sretna vam godišnjica, Nivana!  :pivo: 

Zelena vila rodila? 

Tocekica, nas je snasao sekundarni sterilitet, eto. 

Bok, Mami  :Bye:

----------


## Peony

> Peony, nekima je došlo do zasićenja ili su krenule u MPO vode (a bile su jako aktivne na temi). Hvala na kavi i keksima . Evo ja sam najvjerojatnije imala noćas O (12-13 DC). 
> A sad da podvučem crtu:
> na odbrojavanju sam provela 17 ciklusa, s tim da od tih 17 u 3 nismo išli na bebu. Po 3 ciklusa sam imala od 30,29,28,27 dana, 2 ciklusa od 31 i po jedan od 25 (najkraći) ,26 i 34 dan (najduži). Ovulacija mi je bila najkasnije 16 DC (ciklus od 31), a najranije 11 DC (ciklus od 27). Za najkraći i najduži ciklus nemam podatke o ovulaciji. Lutealna faza mi je bila 14-16 dana, ali bliže 16. potrošila sam oko 80 LH trakica i 40 HCG trakica (otprilike 3-4 testića po ciklusu). 3 ciklusa sam koristila Concive plus lubrikant. Potrošila sam 4 kutije prenatal vitamina (nisam baš redovito uzimala) i 1 kutiju omege. Mjerila sam BBT oralno, akilarno i vag (oralno mi nije pasalo jer dišem noću na usta). Gotovo je .


 :Naklon:  Svaka čast!
Ja sam prije prve T imala cikluse na točno 28 dana, bez iznimke, što znači da je ovulacija bila uvijek 14-ti dan. Ne šalim se, došla bi svaki put 28-mi dan ujutro, tako da sam taj 28-mi dan već oko podne i bez testa naslućivala da sam trudna, što se potvrdilo testom sutradan ujutro. Samo da napomenem da se malecka rodila točno na termin. Trebalo nam je 5 ciklusa, od čega jedan nepokriven. Imala sam 32 god.
Dojila sam dvije godine, M sam dobila poslije 11 mjeseci.
Nakon toga više NIKADA nisam imala ciklus na 28 dana.  :cupakosu:  Obično je to na 26, ali bude i 24, 27, dva puta godišnje prijeđe 30.
Malo sam guglala to skraćenje ciklusa i došla do podatka da je to uobičajeno iznad 35-te, kada kvaliteta jajnih stanica opada.  :Shock: 
Zanima me, ima li netko iskustvo s tim, mislim skraćenjem ciklusa i zatrudnjivanjem? Priznajem, malo me počela prati paranoja zbog godina.

----------


## tocekica

I mene hvata zbog godina. Malo me smirila vijest da mi je frendica ( koja je starija od mene ) trudna, nakon dvije godine pokušavanja.

----------


## tocekica

Btw, meni su se skratili ciklusi za cca 1-2 dana nakon rođenja prvog. Ali uvijek su ovako šetali. Prije je bilo više onih s 30 i 31.( i s tako šetajucim, kracim ostala sam t odmah, za razliku od prve t koju sam odbrojavala 10 ciklusa:/)

----------


## sarasvati

> Svaka čast!
> Ja sam prije prve T imala cikluse na točno 28 dana, bez iznimke, što znači da je ovulacija bila uvijek 14-ti dan. Ne šalim se, došla bi svaki put 28-mi dan ujutro, tako da sam taj 28-mi dan već oko podne i bez testa naslućivala da sam trudna, što se potvrdilo testom sutradan ujutro. Samo da napomenem da se malecka rodila točno na termin. Trebalo nam je 5 ciklusa, od čega jedan nepokriven. Imala sam 32 god.
> Dojila sam dvije godine, M sam dobila poslije 11 mjeseci.
> Nakon toga više NIKADA nisam imala ciklus na 28 dana.  Obično je to na 26, ali bude i 24, 27, dva puta godišnje prijeđe 30.
> Malo sam guglala to skraćenje ciklusa i došla do podatka da je to uobičajeno iznad 35-te, kada kvaliteta jajnih stanica opada. 
> Zanima me, ima li netko iskustvo s tim, mislim skraćenjem ciklusa i zatrudnjivanjem? Priznajem, malo me počela prati paranoja zbog godina.


Ja imam 36godina i po trakicama ovuliram kao iz udžbenika. Ciklus je u početku bio jako dugačak, a M sam dobila nakon 14, 15mjeseci. Sad je ciklus 28,29 dana.

----------


## Zelena vila

sarasvati draga nisam još rodila, nadam se da budem tek u travnju...
 na jednoj drugoj temi sam objavila da sam trudna pa me tocekica skužila  :Kiss: 
škicam ja vas ovdje povremeno, sve vas sipam sa trudnickom prašinom  :Smile: 
moj savjet pijte aspirin 100, crno vino, maticnu mlijec, odnosno ono u što vjerujete da može pomoci i ne dajte se..  kako bi rekla jedna moja draga prijateljica - neke bebe moraju duugo cekati na svoj trenutak da nam dođu...

----------


## tocekica

FF se smilovao i odlucio da sam ipak O bezvobzira na minimalno povisenje t.( od 0.1)

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za 14.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc




odbrojavalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Zelena vilo, čestitam!!!

----------


## Peony

Izgleda da se svi trijezne ovaj vikend, a ne samo ja. :Rolling Eyes: 
Dakle, pokrili smo 11-ti i 12-ti DC, a O je bila 13 DC. E, sad taj 13 DC (petak) je bio i božićni party i puno previše alkohola. :škartoc: (to mi je jedini izlazak godišnje, nisam navikla).
Mislite da bi to moglo osujetiti samo začeće? Ili, možda, pospješiti ga? :sherlock:  Šalim se. Sad u svakom slučaju slijedi onaj dio ciklusa u kojem me počinju napadati umišljeni trudnički simptomi...

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Peony* mislim da zaista ne trebaš brinuti oko alkohola i začeća. Super ste pokrili i sad samo treba imati strpljenja čekati.

Ja sam imala ovulaciju prošli četvrtak, tako da danas brojim 4 dpo!

----------


## tocekica

Cure,  :Coffee: . Nadam se da je ovo zatišje pred buru. ~~~~~~~~~~i pratim vas  :Kiss: .

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Cure, . Nadam se da je ovo zatišje pred buru. ~~~~~~~~~~i pratim vas .


Prosinac je ipak slavljenički mjesec pun domjenaka...ja se nadam da ćemo oko nove godine imati hrpu plusića!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubuki2016

cure nisam se dugo javila, posao/obveze, ništa nije bilo prošli mjesec, vještica stigla 28.11., sad smo već prošli i 6 ciklus... :Sad: 

ugl. evo me u novom odbrojavanju, nema nikakve simptome niti ovaj mjesec, niti sam osjetila ovulaciju..

----------


## tocekica

*Lista za 18.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


**Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc**


odbrojavalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Evo mene natrag! Dugo me nije bilo  :Laughing: 

Sutra mi je 5dc i vraćam se. Primate me?  :Kiss:

----------


## FlowerBurn

*sarasvati*, dobrodošla nazad!! stavljam kasnije listu, zasad samo  :Coffee:

----------


## November

pozdrav!

kod mene ništa, obavila razg s dr o laparo, idem sredinom prvog mjeseca, i sad moram obaviti još neke pretrage (nije puno, nešto i imam od ranije i priznat će mi)
tak da je finalno...i strah me ali jedva čekam da to prođe!

ovaj mjesec ne radimo ništa posebno, jednostavno ćemo bebiti kad nam se bude htjelo.

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Lista za 19.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


**Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**


odbrojavalice:


Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## justme409

Sarasvati - Ma vidila sam da si pitala za th za hašija... 
Da na terapiji sam, eutirox 25 mg. 
Prvi put kad mi je pao TSH bila sam na AIPu. 2 tj nakon toga mi je opet narastal na gornju granicu -.-. 2/3 tj nakon toga sam imala 2 tjedna ludila u kojem mi se sve poremetilo. Cak mi je i m kasnila, bolilo.. ugl sve sto se inace ne dogadja (a ne zelim ostati trudna i stitimo se, barem dok sebe ne dovedem u red). 
Tsd sam opet primketila da imam iscjedak iz dojki. Iz jedne vise. Tako da sam vise umorna sa tim glupostima. Opet moram po bolnici hodati i na pretrage.sad sa vide di ne valjam i zasto ista curi iz mene.

----------


## tocekica

Vidim da ste sve u pripremama za Božić  :kuhar:  pa nemate vremena pisati po forumima  :Smile: . justme, nadam se da će se sve riješiti ubrzo i da češ u 2018 imati bebu u rukama (ili u buši).

----------


## Nivana

Saće listaaaa....

----------


## Nivana

Lista za 21.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Nivana

ja se nadam da cu u Novu godinu ući kao trudnica, i da ce mi to biti poklon do neba...po mome ja sam vec svaki mjesec trebala biti trudna...sto nisam al sta sad-....
sarasavati dobro dosla nazad...
tockice ma kakve pripreme kavo sto...to se sve u sub i nedjelju radi...
osim sto gubim zivce narucila sam poklon za malu ima mjesec dana i jos nije stigaoooo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  vjerojatno ni nece...


SORYYY ŽENSKE ja listu kad radim(skoro nikad) a kad ju napravim uvijek nesto fali...žurbaaaaa je to...

----------


## MAMI 2

Olaaaa komadi!
Slabo se tipka, vjerojatno ste svi u pripremama!
Ja na poslu i odlučila sam ove godine bez stresa. Šta bude bit će šta ne niti nam ne treba.
Curkama pripremila poklone, spekla suhih kolačića danas ću još nekaj i to je to.

Iako nisam tu uvijek ste mi u mislima. Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## Nivana

Lista za 23.12.2017.

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


odbrojavalice:


MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Nivana

hallo zenske,,, evo ja opet listu stavila i po starom dobrom nesto zeznila..molim vas nista i nitko u odbrojavalicama da ne zamjeri a tako i obrnuto...

ovo samo ja uspijevam ovako .... :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## Nivana

lista za 24.12.2017

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


odbrojavalice:


Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Nivana

ljudi moji,...ajmo +++++ na sunce za Božić...a vama želim sretan Badnjak....i blagoslovljen Božić...i sretne nadolazeće blagdane i praznike....
sutra ni mene sigurno neće biti...ja sam sve gotova...danas laganooo cak mislim i film neki pogledat.....tj men je opcenito svi ovi dani prolaze laganooo...sto se moze i primjetiti da sam stalno na kompu... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Grin:

----------


## Nivana

*lista za 25.12.2017*

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


odbrojavalice:


Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## Nivana

sretni blagdani svimaaaa.............. ja sam malo doletila i danas....more gostiju i svega...napokon manja pauza za brzinski tus i cekanje sljedece ture....
puseeeeeee svima i nadam se da ce neke ljubicice javiti neku ljepu vijest....... <3 <3

----------


## tocekica

Sretan Božić i sretna nova godina! Sve naj i da vam u njoj bude puno srce, džep i buša  :Wink: .

----------


## Nivana

*lista za 26.12.2017*

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


odbrojavalice:


Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Sretan i blagoslobljen Božić drage moje!

----------


## Nivana

Pozdrav ženske, kod mene se nešto kotura li se kotura!!!! Radila jutros test i dao mi bljedu crticu... neznam postaviti sliku???!! Muza mi danas nema cijeli dan!!! 
Da li opće ima kod od vas tu?? :D

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivanaaaa! Ajmeee!

----------


## MAMI 2

Nadam se da je to TO!

----------


## Nivana

Daaaaaaaaaaaaa, skoro me infark lupio!!!!!! Možda sutra napravim još jedan ili pričekam do prekosutraaaa....aaaaaaaaaa

----------


## MAMI 2

Jel bilo kakvih simptoma da si posumljala?
Ja bi odmah još jedan napravila!

----------


## tocekica

Nivana  :Very Happy: ! Čestitam ti od srca!!!!

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Nivana*!!!!! Nema me danima i dođem večeras i imam što vidjeti!! Ja se nadam da je TO to!

Koji si dpo?

----------


## Munkica

Čestitkeeee, Nivana  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Nemojte brzati!!! Nije prvi put da vidim neku sjenu ili nešto??? O sam imala 12.12.  Ma nikakve simptome... samo nada posto smo bili aktivni, ali noćas je trebala M doći i ništa i ja jutros reda radi probam, kad imam šta vidjeti... mislim da ću ujutro ponoviti.... 
bojim se raditi test popodne ili navečer sa nebi hcg bio premali ili nešto takoooo..... jaoooooo kako ću spavati noćas.....

----------


## Nivana

> *Nivana*!!!!! Nema me danima i dođem večeras i imam što vidjeti!! Ja se nadam da je TO to!
> 
> Koji si dpo?


Ja dan danas nakon godinu i nešto na forumu nez šta znači kratica dpo????

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ja dan danas nakon godinu i nešto na forumu nez šta znači kratica dpo????


Dan nakon ovulacije!

----------


## Nivana

Ahaaaa... znači 14 dpo...

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Nivanaaaa čekam!!

----------


## Nivana

> Jutrooo!
> Nivanaaaa čekam!!


Čini se da je to TOoooooooo........ 

kako da sliku stavim s moba ako netko zna?

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitammmm!
Najbolji poklon si dobila!
Nemam pojma za sliku, mislim da je trebaš negdje učitat pa stavit link.

----------


## November

Drage moje želim Vam sretne blagdane!

Nisam se stigla prije javiti.

Ali vidim da imam ovdje što vidjeti!!!Nivana držim ti figetine da je to zaista pravi plus!!!!  :Smile: ))))

Mi nismo nešto previše bebili, ali jesmo ipak, otprilike svaki drugi dan oko O. Nisam točno pratila ništa.

Imam obilan vodeni iscjedak, ali totalno vodeni (nema mirisa ni boje, bš kao voda), i to toliko da mi smoči i gaćice i hlače, ili mi procuri skroz na plahtu. I tako već par dana. Znate da mi se često to događa. Plodna sluz neka čudna?

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam Nivana!  :Smile: 

Ps fotku je najlakse dici na imgur ili tako nesto pa tu stavis link.

----------


## Peony

Sretan Božić svima!!
Nivana, čestitke od srca!!! Stvarno nisi imala nikakve simptome? Bolne grudi, grčevi kao menstrualni, povišena temperatura?
To mi malo ulijeva nadu, jer i ja nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma, a već sam 25 DC. Malo bolne cicke, što pripisujem PMS-u i luđački apetit, što pripisujem blagdanima.. :Grin:

----------


## MrsIvy

Cestitaaaaaam Nivana!  Prekrasan poklon za Božić! !

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, čestitam!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Takve poklone pod bor želimo!  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

> Čini se da je to TOoooooooo........ 
> 
> kako da sliku stavim s moba ako netko zna?




Cestitam ti. Nadam se da cu Vas citati uskoro na novom odbrojavanju. 

@tocekica Hvala ti na lijepom željama... Mozda bude nesto. nadam se da cemo skupa sljedece godine zakuhati nesto  :Wink:

----------


## Nivana

lista za 28.12.2017

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc II 
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## Nivana

hvala vam svima na čestitkama, nisam se jos nikome pohvalila(ni muzu) 3 dana tri testa., svi pozitivno....jucer su me boljele grudi za poluditi....mozda zato sto je to simptom...hahaha moram se izbrojat kad cu do doktorčića...
ajmo i druge ljubicice dajte ++++ na sunce...
i da mislila sam da sam dobila savrsen poklon za bozić(perilicu suda) i da ga nista nemoze nadmasiti...ali ovooo je jos bolje...to je moj zakasnjeli poklon muzu... :Smile:  ljubim vas, pozdrav

----------


## Nivana

_lista za 29.12.2017_

(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc II 
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc

----------


## Nivana

i dalje nevjerujem, sad sam postavila listu i gledam ma reko idem jos jednom test napraviti......jer kao dosad su bile slabije crte...a danas pokazalo + u sekundi i to žarka boja...bez pomisli da li je sjena ili ne...da li se to racuna ili ne... definitivno to je to...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea...napokon...
vjerojatno sam vec dosadna aliiii sam u sto cudaaaaaa...............i samo bi se hvalilaaaaaa.....a komeee .paa vamaaaaaaa............. <3 <3 <3 <3 balkjezgam glupostiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.............

----------


## MrsIvy

Haha Nivana,  malo sam se najezila sad od tvoje poruke, onako od sreće zbog tebe! Mogu samo misliti kakav je to prekrasan osjećaj! !
Meni pišite 1 dc danas. Početkom iduće godine se naručujem za briseve opet.  Nadam se da smo riješili ureaplsamu. .

----------


## Noemii

Ajme cure nema me 100 godina reko idem provjeriti plusiće i neko novo odbrojavanje... I vidim nivana draga plus ma čestitam od srca nek ste zdravi i veseli

----------


## Nivana

*lista za 29.12.2017*

(ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc II 
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Nivana

> Haha Nivana,  malo sam se najezila sad od tvoje poruke, onako od sreće zbog tebe! Mogu samo misliti kakav je to prekrasan osjećaj! !
> Meni pišite 1 dc danas. Početkom iduće godine se naručujem za briseve opet.  Nadam se da smo riješili ureaplsamu. .


da,da...kad sam i ja sva u sto cudaaa..........




> Ajme cure nema me 100 godina reko idem provjeriti plusiće i neko novo odbrojavanje... I vidim nivana draga plus ma čestitam od srca nek ste zdravi i veseli


hvaalaaaaaaaa ti...........

ima jos potencionalnih ali se nitko nejavlja....

ovi kalendari kazu 4tj,4dana....mislim da cu doktoru oko 15og 1.

----------


## sarasvati

Ne znam gdje su ostale ljubičice! 
Moja O jos nije aktualna, kako je M dosla ranije zbog prekida progesterona, valjda je O odlucila da ce ipak po starom doci. Ak osam ikome smisleno zvučala :D

Uglavnom, Nivana, ja sam nekoliko puta procitala tvoju poruku...jesi li ti to ne rekla muzu tri dana nakon sto si napravila test?

----------


## tocekica

> Uglavnom, Nivana, ja sam nekoliko puta procitala tvoju poruku...jesi li ti to ne rekla muzu tri dana nakon sto si napravila test?


To i mene zanima  :Smile: . I jesi mu napokon rekla ?

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, ja sam sutra *3.dc*, na godišnjem sam i rijetko kad sjednem uz komp pa nikako da javim  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Da da 3 dana mu nisam rekla, ni sama nisam znala kako da to izađe iz mene... a i znate da sam malo uživala u toj pomisli sama sa sobom....( možda sam zločesta) ili nešto slično.... možda za osudu ali meni je bilo lijepo.... naravno njemu sam rekla taj 4 dan i on nije mogo izdržat morao je icci na pivo kod kuma,kod svojih.,, pol grada je obiso...
A nedaj boze negativnog ishoda.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo!
Kavica!
Drage moje sretna vam nova godina. Neka bude bolja od prošle, nek vam se ostvare sve želje, budite mi zdrave i vesele!

----------


## bubuki2016

Čestitke Nivana !!!!!  :grouphug:  kod mene prvi dan ciklusa bio na sami Božić ..idemo hrabro u 2018. ! ! :fige:

----------


## sarasvati

Znate što vam svima želim!  :grouphug: 

Nivana, nema tu mjesta osudi, ti si napravila kako si osjećala! Ja sam svoj prvi plus (test uopće) išla provjeriti zajedno s partnerom držeći se za ruke  :Embarassed:   Ja to sve od početka moram dijeliti s njim, hahaha

----------


## Peony

Dobra večer! Svima sve najbolje u Novoj godini želim! :pivo: 
Da ne duljim. Danas mi je 31 DC. S obzirom da inače dobivam na 26 DC, 27-og popodne sam napravila test, čisto iz razloga što je bio petak, i to prije dočeka Nove godine, pa da znam s čime mogu nazdraviti. Bio je negativan.
Ali zato danas poslijepodne (ujutro nemam dovoljno mira za tako važnu misiju) kaže Clearblue +
Koliko sam sretna, toliko sam u šoku jer ni u peti nisam očekivala da ćemo uspjeti u prvom ciklusu...sada sam malo  :scared: 
Uglavnom, izgleda da ćemo otvoriti Novu godinu s duplim odbrojavanjem... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tocekica

Peony, čestitam ti od srca  :Heart: ! Jedva čekam kad otvorite duplo odbrojavanje. Kod mene niš novo, vještica stigla točno u dan po predviđanjima ff-a. Već sam se polagano pomirila s tim. Neki dan sam išla vidjeti bebicu od mjesec dana...cure moje, kad sam je uzela u naručje odmah se smirila i zaspala, a ja sam se instant rasplakala od ganuća. Sretna sam zbog svih trudnoća i beba kao da su moje i želim da sve u ovoj 2018. držite svoje malo čudo u naručju.  :Kiss:

----------


## FlowerBurn

:Heart: *lista za 03.01.2018.* :Heart: 

*(ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc II
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc II
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**

odbrojavalice:

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## Nivana

> Dobra večer! Svima sve najbolje u Novoj godini želim!
> Da ne duljim. Danas mi je 31 DC. S obzirom da inače dobivam na 26 DC, 27-og popodne sam napravila test, čisto iz razloga što je bio petak, i to prije dočeka Nove godine, pa da znam s čime mogu nazdraviti. Bio je negativan.
> Ali zato danas poslijepodne (ujutro nemam dovoljno mira za tako važnu misiju) kaže Clearblue +
> Koliko sam sretna, toliko sam u šoku jer ni u peti nisam očekivala da ćemo uspjeti u prvom ciklusu...sada sam malo 
> Uglavnom, izgleda da ćemo otvoriti Novu godinu s duplim odbrojavanjem...


Wooooooooou...... baš mi je drago...  nemam rijeci ni daljnjih komentara... da sve bude u najboljem redu.... mi smo si onda isto po tjednima..... wou, wou, wou.... ovako se ulazi u 2018... neka je svima plodna i da svi u 2018... imate MALE smotuljke.... i da sretna NOOOva svimaaaa....

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Peony*, čestitke i tebi!!! Baš smo divno završile staru i započele novu godinu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Peony, zaaaaaaaaaakon!!!! Jupi! Jupi! Jupi!

----------


## November

Cure čestitike od srca! Bravo! Divan ulazak u novu godinu  :Smile: 

Svima želim sve najbolje i što prije dobijete svoje bebice.  :Smile: 

Ja sam trenutno u fazi pretraga  :Smile: 

Imam pitanje - ima li koja od vas možda viška lh trakica i onih jeftinih testova za trudnoću s interneta? Za frendicu je.

----------


## sarasvati

Rado bih podijelila, ali i ja sam ostala bez ijedne. Ima vec puno dana da sam ih naručila i jos uvijek nisu stigle... :/  :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

> Cure čestitike od srca! Bravo! Divan ulazak u novu godinu 
> 
> Svima želim sve najbolje i što prije dobijete svoje bebice. 
> 
> Ja sam trenutno u fazi pretraga 
> 
> Imam pitanje - ima li koja od vas možda viška lh trakica i onih jeftinih testova za trudnoću s interneta? Za frendicu je.


ja imam taj jedan jeftini test, ali mislim da mi se to ne isplati slati...

----------


## Nivana

lista za 04.01.2018.

 :grouphug: (ne)čekalice:


Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc II
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc II
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice: :Coffee:  :Love: 

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Nivana

dobro jutro cure, zene , majke, kraljice......
duuuuugo se nije pisalo o simptoima....ali evo iz prve ruke 100% simptomi,. ja nisam nikada mislila da je to tolika istina jer s prvim nisam imala nista od sljedeceg sto cu navesti...
grudi me bole, nesmijem dotaknit,kaze muz grudi vece za 2 broja, ledaaaaaaa me rasturaju(doljni dio leda)
umor, umor, umor(nemogu to ni opisati) samo bi spavala, spavala....osjecam se kao pred gripu(bolovi u kostima, mislicima...malo hlaadno malo vruce, nenaspavana( a spavam po 10h cak i vise...)i dobar apetit(moram to poceti kontrolirat)...i lagane mucnine(bez povracanja)........

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, sve kao iz udžbenika!  :Laughing: 

Marle, gdje si?? Kako si?

----------


## bubuki2016

12. dan ciklusa, počinjem pipi LH trakice... :Unsure: , već osjetim/vidim veću sluz, trebalo bi nešto biti vidljivo, od večeras akcija?  :Yes:

----------


## sarasvati

Jja sam uvijek za akciju :D
Sto ti kaze trakica?

----------


## Peony

Pozdrav curke!!
Kod mene sve 5, od simptoma samo i isključivo cicke. 15.1 naručena za prvi pregled. Nivana, mi smo stvarno terminuše skoro u dan. :Love: 
Nego, sutra idemo na skijanje, već prije dogovoreno i plaćeno. Da li koja od vas ima iskustva sa skijanjem u ranoj trudnoći? Apsolutno ne skijati ili ??  :Unsure: Postaviti cu pitanje i na posebnom topicu.

----------


## marle

Pozdrav cure! *Nivana*, *Peony* čestitam vam na plusekima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam zaboravila javiti, moja M je čak i uranila zadnji put tako da sam danas već *22dc*

----------


## Nivana

*lista za 06.01.2018.*  :Klap: 

(ne)čekalice: :grouphug: 


Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc II  :Heart: 
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc II  :Heart: 
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


odbrojavalice:  :Joggler: 

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## bubuki2016

> Jja sam uvijek za akciju :D
> Sto ti kaze trakica?


LH trakica kaze dvije crtice,podjednako su tamne,mozda ipak kontrolna jos malo tamnija,to su one jeftinije trakice,pise po uputi da bi trebala nastupiti u naredna 48h,nisam pratila svaki dan,sinoc sam radi znatizelje ‘pisnula’

----------


## Nivana

*lista za 07.01.2018.* 

 :grouphug: (ne)čekalice:  :grouphug: 


Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc II 
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc II 
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


 :Heart: odbrojavalice:  :Heart: 

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Nivana

dobro jutro ženice....vise nisam tako presretna zbog trudnoce.... znam znam nije lijepo sto to kazem, ali ovee cjelodnevne mucnine nisu izdrzive......umor je toliki da spavam od 10-10 i popodne jos 2.5h...  sta ce biti poslje a tek pocetak  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## VeraM

Gdje ovdje prijavit rad na bebi?

----------


## Nivana

> Gdje ovdje prijavit rad na bebi?


Možeš ovdje napisati nešto o sebi i koliko dugo radite na trudnoći
Svoj ciklus
Koji si dc ako želiš na listu
Tako neke stvari

Isto tako možeš sve to napisati na upoznavanju

----------


## VeraM

Prođe mi edit. Ugl. krenuli smo na mrvu br. 2. Starija ima 16 i pol mjeseci. Nadamo se da ćemo u idućih godinu dana uspjeti jer nam je trebalo toliko vremena i za prvu curu. Cekamo i brojimo dane.

----------


## VeraM

> Gdje ovdje prijavit rad na bebi?


Isao je i smajlić ovdje ali glupi mob..... Trebalo je biti simpatično a ispalio blesavo sorry ljudi.

----------


## Nivana

Ako želiš na listu Prijavi dc da te sutra netko ubaci Ko bude stavljao
Dobrodošla i još brže otišla

----------


## VeraM

Ma tek smo počeli, danas 1.dan ciklusa, to me i po tako da se javim ovdje.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bok, cure!
Evo mene opet, ako me primate? :Grin:

----------


## Nivana

> Bok, cure!
> Evo mene opet, ako me primate?


zasto ne!! sto nas je vise to bolje...
iako uskoro dvije odlaze s liste (nadamo se da ce sve biti u redu)
znas proceduru ako zelis na listu ??


dobro jutro zenskeeee....eto mene malo popustilo to povracanje i mucnina...jutros kavu bezbrizno popila...
ima nesto novo kod vas drugih?? nema vas nikoga???

----------


## Nivana

lista za 08.01.2018. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :grouphug:  (ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc +
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc +
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


 :Cool: odbrojavalice:  :Grin: 

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## fitnessgirl

Trebam prijavit dan ciklusa? I jos nesto ili?  :Smile: 
Danas 1dc

----------


## Nivana

Posto je stvarno oslabio ovaj topic ja mislim da je prijava dc dovoljna
Ja se trudim da sam tu,drugi su očito zauzeti,nalete... i tebe ubacim sutra

----------


## tocekica

Evo, malo da se i ja javim. Danas bila na pregledu...endometrij trolinijski ali samo 6 mm. Folikul 21 mm desno i našli mali polip...kao ne dovoljno veliki da radi probleme( te velicine da je vidljiv samo u odredjene dane ciklusa), ali za 4 mj idem na kontrolu ako do tada ne ostanem t. I rekli su da cu danas- sutra ovulirati. Ljubim vas sve~~~~~.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Planiram ovaj ciklus biti s vama na listi, a sljedeci sam u ivf-u...

----------


## tocekica

Fitness, moraš napisati koji ti je dan ciklusa da te cure stave na listu...

----------


## tocekica

> Fitness, moraš napisati koji ti je dan ciklusa da te cure stave na listu...


Nisam skužila da si stavila dc.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nisam skužila da si stavila dc.


sve 5  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

bOk!
Ja sam poljubicastila  :Smile:  Bio bi to stvarno ogroman ogroman svemir da upišem dvije crtice pored svog imena  :Smile: 

Tocekice, sto kaze doktor, zasto nema trudnoće cijelo ovo vrijeme? Ima li kakvo medicinsko objašnjenje?

Fitness, vidimo se sljedeci mjesec na mpo temama. Ja sam zaboravila do kojih su spoznaja dosla i odlucila se na mpo. 

VeraM, dobrodošla!

----------


## justme409

Nivana i Peony cestitam!!!! Bas mi je drago! <3 Bas je zivnula tema  :Smile: 
Veselim se 15.1. da cujem kako je. Kao da sam ja u pitanju, samo mi je lakse docekati. 


Doduse imam i ja 15.1. pregled kod torakalca, napokon UVZ dojke iz koje curka mlijeko jos od onog 7mog mjeseca. Progesteron malo povisen, ful slabo. Nego jel ko imao problema s time. Znam da sigurno ima tema s time, ali mi je uvijek draze nekako pitati Vas cure. Tsh mi se jos neda ici vaditi, ali skuzila sam da mi je u pmsu i za vrijeme M katastrofa pa vjerujem da tad i luduje ta stitnjaca. Ako tko ima iskustva rado bi cula vase... Strah me samo da se ne poremetim cijela pa da na kraju jos na reproduktivnom planu  bude problema. Mozda zvucim grozno ali ovdje jedino mogu napisati ono sto me muci u glavi - ali od zdrave cure, bez ikakvih problema s jednom neplaniranom trudnocom doslo je toliko toga, i stalno mi je nesto, a ni trudnoca nije uspjela. Da barem je pa da znam zbog cega, isplatilo bi se. (znam da nije trudnoca direktan uzrocnik, ona je bila samo okidac vjerovatno). Tako da, ako itko ima iskustva osobno ili od nekoga bliznjeg rado bi cula na sto da se spremim i na sto da pazim da preveniram sve.  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekice, sto kaze doktor, zasto nema trudnoće cijelo ovo vrijeme? Ima li kakvo medicinsko objašnjenje?


Kaže da može biti taj polip(ili stres). Ako za 4 mj ne zatrudnim onda moram na histeroskopiju i ablaciju polipa.

----------


## sarasvati

> Kaže da može biti taj polip(ili stres). Ako za 4 mj ne zatrudnim onda moram na histeroskopiju i ablaciju polipa.


A imas ti sad vec staza s čekanjem trudnoće...

----------


## tocekica

Ginicka misli da he bolje još pratiti stanje, a onda maknuti jer ionako ne mislim u mpo vode.

----------


## Nivana

lista za 09.01.2018. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(ne)čekalice: 

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc +
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc +
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice: 


bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Nivana

Pozdrav ženice, ja ujutro imam vremena pa odmah stavim listu (nadam se da vam nesmeta sto ju ovako ušarenim)
tako mi je ljepse....i malo živahnije, nadam se da i vi kad vidite bar se nasmijete ako nista drugo...

kod mene i dalje simptom umora prisutan previse....
Poeny imas ti kakve simptome?? 
Novembar, sarasavati, Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sarasvati

> Ginicka misli da he bolje još pratiti stanje, a onda maknuti jer ionako ne mislim u mpo vode.


Da, ako znas da ne ideš u mpo, onda nema razloga dirati i opcenito nesto mijenjati jer ćete pomalo  :Smile: 

Dobro jutro! 
Nivana, šarenimo se mi u ovo sivo jutro!
Samo ti budi umorna, to je sasvim okej, hahaha

----------


## November

Moja m je odlučila zezati, još je nema. Sve za laparoskopiju sam obavila, spremna sam i sad samo čekam. Nema ni spotinga. 
Ja ću jednom samo nakon laparo probati prirodno. Odmah nakon idem u postupak ako nam doma ne uspije. Dosta mi je čekanja.

----------


## Ivy7

Čituckam vas iz prikrajka zadnjih mjesec, dva i sad se odlucujem pridruziti. Otprilike toliko traje i neki ozbiljniji rad na drugoj bebi...Imam vec sina od 3.5 godine.
Ciklusi hm...šaroliki, od 24 do 31 dan. Upravo se danas vratila od gina i ovako uzv sve ok, ovulacija bi trebala biti svaki cas... E, danas mi je 13 dc.

Valjda sam sve napisala...tipkam uz kavu s moba pa mi je sve zbrckano. Nadam se ugodnom (i ne predugom) druzenju!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bok  :Smile:  Imam jedno pitanje... mislite li da obilnija menstruacija ukazuje na dobru debljinu endometrija... odnosno da nije pretanak za impl. Kad sam bila na pilulama, ta M je bila smijesna. Mogla sam komotno s par dnevnih ulozaka proc kroz dan. Jucer poplava.
pitam jer mi je inace debljina endom.8-9.5, ne bi bilo zgorega da je deblji.
zato ovaj ciklus kucne radinosti udaram po cikli, ananasu, mjesavini vrkute i stolisnika, lista maline, tinkturi konopljike, kapsulama nocurka...  :Smile:  

November, znas li vec u koji bi postupak isli?

----------


## sarasvati

Fitness, podsjeti me, koja je tvoja dijagnoza? Ja ne znam poveznicu krvarenja i debljeg endometrija. 

Ivy7, dobrodošla!

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Fitness, podsjeti me, koja je tvoja dijagnoza? Ja ne znam poveznicu krvarenja i debljeg endometrija. 
> 
> Ivy7, dobrodošla!


Imala operacije endo cista na oba jajnika. Jedan je manji za trecinu. AMH 8.1 (donja granica 8.5).  Godinu dana pokusavanja. Jedan spontani.  do sada svi hormoni i stitnjaca ok.

----------


## Nivana

fitnessril ja se nerazumijem u sve to, ali zeim ti sve najbolje i da bude kako treba biti...
ivy7 dobrodosla...i jos brze otisla....

umoooooooooor i bol u ledima...starasno...

ide lista....

----------


## Nivana

:Trči: lista za 10.01.2018. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart: (ne)čekalice:  :grouphug: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc +
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc +
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice:  :Joggler:  :Coffee: 


bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## fitnessgirl

Nivana, hvala ti  :Smile:  i ja tebi zelim svu srecu, kad god ti je tesko, mucno, umorna budes, sjeti se da nas ima puno koji bi se, zbog tvog razloga, rado tako osjecali ♡

----------


## FlowerBurn

Bok cure, da se samo kratko javim  :Smile: 

Kod mene završila M, vratila se na posao nakon godišnjeg, i sve je po starom - ili možda ne. Polako mi se bliže plodni dani (valjda), ali iskreno me briga. Počela sam se prijavljivati na nove poslove, odradila prvi intervju i totalno sam se zaokupila svime time, nekako me to "vratilo u život", našla se na cugama s nekim dobrim prijateljima s kojima mogu pričati o svemu i napokon "otvorila dušu".. 

Sve u svemu mislim da smo MM i ja na pragu odluke da "dalje ne idemo", ako me kužite. Jednostavno cijelo ovo vrijeme osjećam da moja želja za bebačem nije dovoljno velika da bih išla dalje, na pretrage, moguće postupke i sl. MM se slaže sa mnom i baš smo si nekako sretni i zadovoljni u ovoj situaciji u kojoj jesmo, samo nas dvoje, čak nas i uzbuđuje ova pomisao da ne znamo što nas čeka (da, da, smiješno možda, s 30 godina ovako razmišljamo, ali dosad smo oboje bili štreberi koji su sve u životu postigli pomnim planiranjem, pozavršavali fakultete, doktorate, sve u svemu, nekako nam je sve išlo...dosad).

To ne znači da ćemo se štititi, ako nešto bude-bude, ali čisto sumnjam.

U svemu ovome ipak sam zadovoljna - ako ništa drugo u zadnjih skoro dvije godine počela sam zdravije živjeti, promijenila prehranu, počela redovito vježbati - ako ništa drugo, izgledam super u badiću  :Razz: 

Još sam ovaj mjesec na listi, a onda ću razmisliti, javit ću se svakako i navratiti još koji put.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Bok cure, da se samo kratko javim 
> 
> Kod mene završila M, vratila se na posao nakon godišnjeg, i sve je po starom - ili možda ne. Polako mi se bliže plodni dani (valjda), ali iskreno me briga. Počela sam se prijavljivati na nove poslove, odradila prvi intervju i totalno sam se zaokupila svime time, nekako me to "vratilo u život", našla se na cugama s nekim dobrim prijateljima s kojima mogu pričati o svemu i napokon "otvorila dušu".. 
> 
> Sve u svemu mislim da smo MM i ja na pragu odluke da "dalje ne idemo", ako me kužite. Jednostavno cijelo ovo vrijeme osjećam da moja želja za bebačem nije dovoljno velika da bih išla dalje, na pretrage, moguće postupke i sl. MM se slaže sa mnom i baš smo si nekako sretni i zadovoljni u ovoj situaciji u kojoj jesmo, samo nas dvoje, čak nas i uzbuđuje ova pomisao da ne znamo što nas čeka (da, da, smiješno možda, s 30 godina ovako razmišljamo, ali dosad smo oboje bili štreberi koji su sve u životu postigli pomnim planiranjem, pozavršavali fakultete, doktorate, sve u svemu, nekako nam je sve išlo...dosad).
> 
> To ne znači da ćemo se štititi, ako nešto bude-bude, ali čisto sumnjam.
> 
> U svemu ovome ipak sam zadovoljna - ako ništa drugo u zadnjih skoro dvije godine počela sam zdravije živjeti, promijenila prehranu, počela redovito vježbati - ako ništa drugo, izgledam super u badiću 
> ...


Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

lista za 11.01.2018.

(ne)čekalice: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc +
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc +
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

odbrojavalice: 


bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Nivana

> Bok cure, da se samo kratko javim 
> 
> Kod mene završila M, vratila se na posao nakon godišnjeg, i sve je po starom - ili možda ne. Polako mi se bliže plodni dani (valjda), ali iskreno me briga. Počela sam se prijavljivati na nove poslove, odradila prvi intervju i totalno sam se zaokupila svime time, nekako me to "vratilo u život", našla se na cugama s nekim dobrim prijateljima s kojima mogu pričati o svemu i napokon "otvorila dušu".. 
> 
> Sve u svemu mislim da smo MM i ja na pragu odluke da "dalje ne idemo", ako me kužite. Jednostavno cijelo ovo vrijeme osjećam da moja želja za bebačem nije dovoljno velika da bih išla dalje, na pretrage, moguće postupke i sl. MM se slaže sa mnom i baš smo si nekako sretni i zadovoljni u ovoj situaciji u kojoj jesmo, samo nas dvoje, čak nas i uzbuđuje ova pomisao da ne znamo što nas čeka (da, da, smiješno možda, s 30 godina ovako razmišljamo, ali dosad smo oboje bili štreberi koji su sve u životu postigli pomnim planiranjem, pozavršavali fakultete, doktorate, sve u svemu, nekako nam je sve išlo...dosad).
> 
> To ne znači da ćemo se štititi, ako nešto bude-bude, ali čisto sumnjam.
> 
> U svemu ovome ipak sam zadovoljna - ako ništa drugo u zadnjih skoro dvije godine počela sam zdravije živjeti, promijenila prehranu, počela redovito vježbati - ako ništa drugo, izgledam super u badiću 
> ...


flower....sretno u daljnjem pohodu na sve sto krenete....a vjerujemo da smo svi ponekad imali rijeci odustajanja i onda nam nakon nekog vremena se dogodi samo od sebe, vjerujem da ce biti tako i kod vas...svatko za sebe ima odredeno vrijeme , sve je zapisano u prstu sudbine....vasa je ocito da jos malo ganjate karijere poslove pa poslje u miru i jos boljim financijama dode neocikivano neko malo bice koje ce ovisiti o vama 24/7....ukratko  sve najboljeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## November

Meni je danas došla M, tako da *sutra pišite 2.dc.*

Ostajem na listi, ako ću biti u stanju odmah nakon laparo ćemo pokriti plodne dane. Doktor je rekao dapače!

Nismo odlučili hoćemo li ispucati zadnji prirodnjak, ili odmah u punu stimulaciju. Odlučit ćemo putem.

----------


## Nivana

lista za 14.01.2018. :Heart:  :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice:  :grouphug: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc +
Peony~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc +
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

odbrojavalice:  :grouphug: 


bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Nivana

dobro vam ovo nedeljno jutro....vjerojatno ste danas svako za svojim putem....
Poeny ako se ja nevaram ti ides sutra na 1.pregled...jeeeej jedva cekam da javis novosti....ja sam se nekako ugurala na termin 18.1.(ocito moras mjesec dana prije rezervirat)

a sto se liste tice nadam se da sam svima dobro stavila. pozurila sam malo....

žene di ste vi?? sta se dogada, oče biti baby-boom  :Heart:  sve ste mi nekako prezauzete...

sarasavati i Marle ??? oče bit štsa??? da navijamo ajde evo ja cu malo vibrat....makar za javljanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## VeraM

Mi smo zaokupljeni svim i svačim pomalo. Mala uzima puno vremena, budem krepana do kraja dana kad imamo vremena za sebe. No samo polako i neopterećeno. Baš sam rekla mužu da mi je lakše i manji pritisak sad kada imamo nju. Nekako laganije tome pristupam nego prvi put kad nismo ni znali možemo li prirodno dobiti bebu.

----------


## Ivy7

Mene je neka prehlada ulovila, pa sam bas nikakva, a vikendom uvijek sto obveza...ciscenje, nakuhavanje i tako redom. Mislim da zbog te moje viroze i temperature nismo ni pokrili ovulaciju bas pa nemam nekih nadanja ovaj mjesec.

----------


## bubuki2016

Mene polako živciraju pitanja 'šta čekate s drugim djetetom, nećete valjda ostati na jednom', kao da su me zacoprali  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tocekica

> Mene polako živciraju pitanja 'šta čekate s drugim djetetom, nećete valjda ostati na jednom', kao da su me zacoprali


A mene živcira kaj me pitaju "što će ti treće ?" ili kad moja majka kaže da mi je i s ovo dvoje teško... a najgore mi je kad se iščuđavaju što neke moje poznanice imaju 5+ klinaca. 
Jučer je moj sin pitao moju frendicu kad će dobiti djecu  :Ups: . Ajde ima 9 godina pa nije znao, ali od jučer zna da se takve stvari ne pitaju  :Wink: .
bubuki, stavi na ignore i uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ih ne doživljavam kad me pitaju, zapravo vipe i ne pitaju. Kad smo poželjeli drugo je nekako bilo najvipe pitanja (želju nismo podijelili s drugima), sad je već dosta vremena prošlo pa su i sami sebi valjda postali blesavi. A samo neki znaju s čime se u stvarnosti borimo.

I ksd smo već kod borbe... Danas mi je 2dc.

----------


## Ivy7

Sarasvati, sad vidim tvoj potpis, Pandu i povezem s nickom... Mislim da smo dijelile trudnicke i majcinske brige na proljetnicama

----------


## Ivy7

I otpala mi zadnja recenica posta..... Saljem puse ohrabrilice i da se uskoro opet druzimo u nekoj novoj bebi-prici!

----------


## Nivana

> Mene polako živciraju pitanja 'šta čekate s drugim djetetom, nećete valjda ostati na jednom', kao da su me zacoprali


 Nemoj se oko tih pitanja sekirate
Mi imamo sedam godina i tek sad drugo
Svi su nas gnjavili tri godine al ono svaki dan
Sad napokon se dogodilo i po našim željama i mogućnostima i sve se poklopilo napokon
Tako da pusti babe na veselje



Ps
Ja sam preko moba lista će oko podne
Vidite da nema ni točke ni zareza
Neradi na mobu
Hahahahahahaha ludilooo

----------


## Peony

Pozdrav svima, sorry sto se nisam javljala.
Kod mene, nažalost, loše vijesti. Prokrvarila na 5+0, završila na hitnoj (jer sam taj dan trebala krenuti na skijanje), beta 12,1, dg. biokemijska trudnoća. Jučer bila na pregledu, sve se očistilo. Tako da - ništa od dvostrukog odbrojavanja. Baš sam tužna. :Sad: 
Tješim se što mi je gin. rekla kako su mi jajnici mladoliki.. :Grin:  Šalim se, voljela bih da nisam test napravila tako rano, možda ne bih ni znala pa ne bi bilo razočaranja.
Nivana, zato tebi sva sreća i  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  da sve bude ok.
Ovaj mjesec neću na listu.
Puse svima!!

----------


## tocekica

Peony, baš mi je žao  :grouphug: .

----------


## Ivy7

Žao mi je Peony  :grouphug:

----------


## bubuki2016

> Pozdrav svima, sorry sto se nisam javljala.
> Kod mene, nažalost, loše vijesti. Prokrvarila na 5+0, završila na hitnoj (jer sam taj dan trebala krenuti na skijanje), beta 12,1, dg. biokemijska trudnoća. Jučer bila na pregledu, sve se očistilo. Tako da - ništa od dvostrukog odbrojavanja. Baš sam tužna.
> Tješim se što mi je gin. rekla kako su mi jajnici mladoliki.. Šalim se, voljela bih da nisam test napravila tako rano, možda ne bih ni znala pa ne bi bilo razočaranja.
> Nivana, zato tebi sva sreća i  da sve bude ok.
> Ovaj mjesec neću na listu.
> Puse svima!!


Jako mi je žao 

 :grouphug:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, sad vidim tvoj potpis, Pandu i povezem s nickom... Mislim da smo dijelile trudnicke i majcinske brige na proljetnicama


Ivy, posložile  su mi se kockice!  :Love:

----------


## Nivana

lista za 17.01.2018.

(ne)čekalice: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~52.dc +
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc

odbrojavalice: 


bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Peony, žao mi je, joooj  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

Poeny bas mi je žao....

Marle ostajes ti u gornjem domu.... a odbrojavalicama zelim srecu....

ja sam sutra na pregledu nadam se da ce sve biti ok....

vani kisa lije vrijeme nikakvo....mi vjezbamo pisanje riječi Đ,DŽ, ije, je....lagano cu ispalit na živce...nikad nisam mislila da ce to predstavljat probleme...

pozdrav...

----------


## bubuki2016

imam neke čudne grčeve od jutra, napuhnuta kao žaba, kao da će ranije stići ovaj mjesec, inače mi je ciklus na 30 dana

----------


## bubuki2016

krenuo spotting ranije nego inače, javim kada bude prvi dc da me stavite na listu

----------


## Libra

> krenuo spotting ranije nego inače, javim kada bude prvi dc da me stavite na listu


Bubuki napravi test. Mozda je od implantacije.
I te grceve sto spiminjes moze biti povezano s tim.

----------


## Nivana

I takooooooo
Srčeko nam kuca.... <3 <3

----------


## Ivy7

Jupiiiiiii Nivana!!!

----------


## bubuki2016

predivno Nivana  :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

Nivana,  :grouphug: !

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, srčekooooo!  Prvo odbrojavanje 2018!!!!
Lijeeepo!

----------


## Peony

Čestitke Nivana!! :Very Happy:  Neka je školski do kraja!

----------


## sarasvati

Peony, sljedeći mjesec umjesto ovom listom, baviš se rođendanskom listom  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92310-O...39#post3026039

hvala svimaaaaaaaaaa

----------

